# Anubias attracts algae why? how to remove by dipping etc



## pineapple

Why is it that spot algae on Anubias species is common but not often seen on Java (Microsorium pteroptus) ferns?

Why do Anubias leaves seem to attract this type of algae? Is it only because Anubias leaves tend to be oriented horizontally to catch the most light? while Java fern leaves tend to present an oblique angle towards the light source?

Or could it be that the water chemistry around the Anubias leaves tends to be more encouraging for that type of algae, for whatever reason.

A final question: I have read many accounts of what to do to avoid spot algae on Anubias, most state:

- place in low light location
- place in higher flow area of aquarium
- increase PO4 dosing relative to NO3
- make sure CO2 is constant and high

The question is, when one has an Anubias with spot algae, what methods can be used to remove the algae? For example is dipping a possibility? I have some plants growing on rocks and can remove the rocks for treatment. Niko mentioned a while back that he noticed that Anubias which emerged during water changes (were in the air) tended not to develop algae (like the aquarium glass does not develop algae in the area exposed to air during a water change). I suppose one way might be to expose the plant to air for a while and then put it back in the aquarium.

On APD Giancarlo mentioned his universal elixir otherwise known as H2O2 (hydrogen peroxide) helped with this problem. Giancarlo's post on APD

Was there also an article on APD about the use of phosphoric acid to remove algae from Anubias?

Any other suggestions?

Thanks.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle

Bleach works. 1:19. I have had some luck removing the plants and rubbing them with a toothbrush and/or fingernail. I dont like to bleach my plants but I know someone who does it without problems.


----------



## JanS

I've always assumed it's mostly because they are such a slow growing plant (compared to many) and they just spend more time being there for the algae to settle in on.

I know people who have had no problems with the 1:19 bleach solution as well.


----------



## plantbrain

I have perhaps 200 leaves of this plant in a tank, no green spot or other algae. I add high PO4. They are out in the open under MH's and under wood and rock etc. If you add enough PO4, green spot is not much of an issue.

Aunbias are slower growing plants. With good CO2/light, nutrients, they do a decent growth rate, if you reduce the light down a fair amount, they also will seldom get green spot algae. 

I have a friend that's had one for 8 years, no CO2, incad lighting, has 7 leaves, started 8 years ago with 3. Plant still looks good. 

I don't use H2O2 or acids for algae treatment personally, don't need to.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## trenac

Tom... _How much P04 do you suggest adding to keep green spot algae at bay? _

_*or*_

_What PPM do you suggest keeping P04 at?_


----------



## pineapple

The PPM of PO4 Tom uses would be interesting to know.

Am I right in assuming that once spot algae has arrived, raising the PO4 level is not going to get rid of the algae already in place?

Thanks one and all.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## plantbrain

1.5-2.0ppm or so. It drops off.
But it will go away on it's own if you dose well.
No funny treatment needed. 

Algae cells do not live forever. If the algae stops growing, you have it beat. 
Environmental and nutrient methods can do that for most, and can certasinly stop any blooms ocurring to begin with , but if they do then it's a matter of waiting and maintaining good conditions.

You can go in a speed that process up, I generally do not find that to be particularly useful since I need to prune anyway. 

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## pineapple

Thanks for the patient response, Tom. I know you partly answered this in the post about Ghazanfar's growing Anubias under MH lighting.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## Mnemia

I'm by no means an expert aquatic gardener, but the advice about increasing phosphates to go after the GSA has been 100% correct for me. I received advice here a little while back to do that, and after doubling the amount I was dosing the GSA on my Anubias has just melted away slowly. I don't even get it on the glass anymore.


----------



## S

My anubias nana petite came to me with some algae on the leaves but all the scrubbing, acid, etc sounded like too much work so I let them be. I figured if the new leaves came in "clean" that would be good enough but to my surprise the old leaves came "clean" all by themselves.


----------



## pineapple

Well, I gave the affected plants (right under 110 watts of CF) a trim, a dip in diluted H202, an air dry, and back in the aquarium today, and increased the PO4 dosing. So I'll report back sooner or later on how this goes. Thanks for the extra input.

Andrew Cribb


----------

